# EOS Utility help?



## TheKenTurner (Sep 7, 2012)

hey guys! Long time, no see... Just been browsing lately. But anyway, I just recently bought a Lenovo Y48-0 with an i7-3610QM, 640M LE graphics, 8GB RAM, and 64 bit Windows 7. EOS Utility was very choppy on my old laptop which barely even had a graphics card, but it's JUST AS CHOPPY with my new laptop! Have you guys noticed any choppyness with EOS utility? What have you done to make it smoother?


----------



## pgriz (Sep 7, 2012)

What do you mean by choppy?  I've used the EOS utility on a variety of machines (both desktops and laptops with processors ranging from i3 to i7) and have had no problems.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Sep 7, 2012)

Choppy as in ~1second lag, and only a couple FPS


----------



## pgriz (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok, I'm confused.  The EOS utility I have has two main functions - download from camera, and display of image when tethered to the camera.  The download function does its thing in the background, so that doesn't seem to describe your situation, and the tethered image is smooth, even if you move stuff in front of the camera lens.  Maybe if you could describe how you are using it and what you are doing with it to get the "choppiness", it might shed some light onto what is going on.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 8, 2012)

Have you R.T.F.M.? Download it here. http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0300003178/01/eu2.8-w-en.pdf
The EOS Utility is not a viewer, it is for controlling various Canon cameras, remote shooting and downloading stored media.  
You can download the Zoom Browser EX Manual Here.  http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/6/0300004726/01/zb67-w-en.pdf   Zoom Browser plays videos and the manual explains how to do so. 
D.P.P. does not handle video files to my knowledge.


----------

